# Alligator and crocodile without any shading



## caters (Aug 27, 2015)

I have drawn both an alligator and a crocodile. I drew them very similar but the scales on my alligator are more uniform and the bottom teeth stick out of the crocodile's mouth and overall the crocodile is larger than the alligator.

And this is without any shading or color.

Alligator:










Crocodile:










I drew 3 of the 4 legs for the side view because that 4th leg wouldn't be very visible. I also drew webbing on all of the alligator's feet and the back feet of the crocodile.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I never knew what the differences were between an alligator and a crocodile. I like the picture of the alligator the best. It looks like you took more time with it.

One thing that strikes me is do they really have such a thin neck? I don't think so.


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

erm... according to my observations with their appearance, alligators look thinner than crocodiles.. good job with your drawing and yeah.. you might want to fix a bit with their necks but all in all good job


----------

